# Okay...I may be alone on this one...



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

But I think celestial goldfish are super cute!!! I mean, look at it!!! 










Anyone else on the same boat?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Fishychic said:


> But I think celestial goldfish are super cute!!! I mean, look at it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's technically a Telescope Eye Fantail I believe.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

there are basically 3 types..telescope...eyes on the side...bubble eye..eyes usually in front...celestial...eyes on top...looking up to the skies.
ease up mister wizard..there as no mention of fry or adult..just type..


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

My point (did it get deleted?) was that people always consider the fry to be cute. Until they grow up to be big ugly fish.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

hmmm must've missed out on blm's post...BUT










Still ridiculously cute! 


btw, I'm not "People". I'm Stephanie; I don't dismiss, neglect, or rid ANY of my pets regardless of the way they look!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

That's one of those faces that so ugly it's cute. A face only a mother could love. lol


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Buggy said:


> That's one of those faces that so ugly it's cute. A face only a mother could love. lol


Sooo true! XD


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Ghost Knife said:


> That's technically a Telescope Eye Fantail I believe.


They look like they're on top instead on the sides...


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2010)

ok thats the 1st time am seeing one of these kinda fish!


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey fishy whats up :O

And those are one of the fish you buy your mother and father n law to show you think about them and what you are actually thinking about them


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah thats definitely a celestial. 
(sometime Ghost has trouble identifying fish lol)
I think they are pretty cute but I would never own one lol


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Cute at first but as they grown up they seem to get quite ugly for my liking. Haha.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the bubble eye and celestial goldfish are rather delicate.it is easy to damage the bubbles.they are better left for the more experienced handlers


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> Yeah thats definitely a celestial.
> (sometime Ghost has trouble identifying fish lol)
> I think they are pretty cute but I would never own one lol


Well, it looked like a Calico Butterfly I used to have so I thought it was a Telescopic goldfish.


----------

